
New feature in iOS 11 quickly and temporarily disables Touch ID - sghi
https://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2017/08/new-feature-in-ios-11-quickly-and-temporarily-disables-touch-id/
======
runesoerensen
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15037499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15037499)

